# lspnp/setpnp...where?

## GREGC

I am working on getting sound to work on my thinkpad 600, with no luck.  I've searched the forum and read the threads about how to get sound working.

One thread suggested getting lspnp and setpnp from the pcmcia-cs emerge.  So far I have emerged pcmcia-cs twice, yet still don't have these two commands.  Can someone post these commands or programs so I can compile them?

Also if someone has sound working on their tp600, sould you paste your kernel config here, along with your modules and asla config files?

I am going to attempt to use a dos boot disk to run ps2.exe and see if I can set up the right settings.

I will put up and post a web site for these if needed.

Thanks in advance!

GregC

----------

## dtaviation

I've done the same.  I have a man page for setpnp but no executable.

WTF

----------

## PowerFactor

Try emerging pcmcia-cs with pnp in your USE flags.

----------

